# CRUD Barca's hurt!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been seeing something going on in Barca's rear end for a few weeks but I didn't know if I was being paranoid or not. Siren has really soft pads and if she steps on a pebble she hops on one leg and it drives me nuts, so I thought maybe he has his moms soft feet. He did not do it all the time but I saw something I thought. He jumps around like an idiot in his kennel and goes crazy in Schutzhund and for his toy so I thought he was ok. In true APBT fashion, never show pain, he has just been working through it. Well tonight in Agility class he kept coming up lame on his rear right leg and was not weight bearing. UGGGGGGHHHHH I hate hurt dogs so off to the vet in the morning.
I could not feel a tear in the ligament but I am also just learning how to feel that and I am worried it could still be his knee. It looked almost like a patella issue but I tried to pop it out and it felt tight. Like I need a $400 vet bill but I want to make sure he is ok. He is on crate rest till we figure this out. Please cross your fingers, he is too good of a working dog and too young to have surgery!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope it is nothing serious! Keep us posted and my fingers are crossed!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

poor boy , hope he is ok , hopefully its something minor a little rest will cure


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Poor boy. Prayers for Barca


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww Lisa , hopefully its something as simple as crate rest to heal.
Fingers crossed and a prayer ... keep us posted


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh no Lisa, I do hope everything is ok. Sending all kinds of positive healing vibes your way  ((HUGS))


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope hes ok. Maybe just sore. If you break your dogs you can't keep Crixus!!!! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope he's ok- if he is hurt and wanna retire him - I'll take him )

But seriously- I hope all is well.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope it`s nothing serious. Crosses Fingers


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hate to hear that Lisa.. Spike the dog I got back from his owner apparently "fell" on him after I found out the dog was injured from similar senerio only running bear trails in the woods. I personally think the dude not knowing bulldogs as well as he thought, stomped the dog in a stomp/kick like fashion jacking up his hip; so his right leg pulls socket.. argGHHHh hell of a good bear dog, not NOW. R.I.P. Spike ... much love .. He was a HIGH caliber dog; this is why I love your contract .. dumby proof Hopefully hes just having growing pains; but as soon as I read that I started thinking of those people who stomp their dogs .. LOL but NEVER hit their dogs or kick their dogs. .LOL I love ppl... Not at you but I new he was taken back from where he went. GOOD LUCK LISA, he's a trooper hate to have him on set back.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm an IDIOT!!!

So I take him to the vet and and the vet is looking him over and checks his knees and ligaments and everything is really tight and looks good. I had brought Siren with me because when I let her out of her crate in the morning and she goes to the dog runs she always hops on one rear leg and I just thought it was the poky rocks on path to her kennel. She had soft pads and is really tender footed but it has never shown anywhere else especially in her sports. So now I am thinking there is something wrong with the dogs I bred because Barca does the same thing when I let him out the dog runs and now he is lame. I am thinking knee or patella issues with my breeding and I lost sleep last night that I am going to have to start over with my breeding program.

Anyway.... The vet checks Barca and everything looks great and the vet can't even figure out where he is painful then he goes "OH! It wouldn't be this big hole in his pad would it?" LMAO the vet and I both missed it on first look, Barca has a huge tear in his pad but it was tucked up in the bottom of the foot so if you just looked at it you do not see it. You had to spread the toes apart and look hard and sure enough there is a big hole in is pad! The vet looked at Siren and confirmed that the knees, hips, and hocks are all perfect and tight on both dogs. PHEW! I was sick to my stomach I had broken dogs!

{tucks tail and slinks off to crate..... what a dumb butt I am}


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. Well at least it nothing major


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol lisa i am glad to hear that's all it was!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man that is good news!! I'm so glad its something simple we all know how proud you are with how well he works ... Thank goodness ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All the good thoughts and vibes worked.
So glad to hear it was nothing major.:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how scary. I'm glad there in no problems with them, well other than the hole in the foot. (hugs) Deep Breaths


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear that Barca's only issue is a torn pad. I went through to Patella surgeries on Chopper. Not fun and not cheap. After going through that it's always in the back of your mind when your dog comes up lame. Lux ripped up his pad really bad one time and came up limping. I freaked out at first then I was never happier to blood coming from his foot!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> So I take him to the vet and and the vet is looking him over and checks his knees and ligaments and everything is really tight and looks good. I had brought Siren with me because when I let her out of her crate in the morning and she goes to the dog runs she always hops on one rear leg and I just thought it was the poky rocks on path to her kennel. She had soft pads and is really tender footed but it has never shown anywhere else especially in her sports. So now I am thinking there is something wrong with the dogs I bred because Barca does the same thing when I let him out the dog runs and now he is lame. I am thinking knee or patella issues with my breeding and I lost sleep last night that I am going to have to start over with my breeding program.
> 
> ...


:rofl: OH.. hahahaha well at least it was somthing so simple.. Its the simple things we dont think about in philosophy and algebra so I imagine daily life is the same.. BIGG HUG for BARCA!! Thank Goodness he's allllright


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys the only thing that was really damaged was my pride! LMAO


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Phew! What a relief! Glad it`s minor & that your dogs are sound.


----------

